# BMW e61 rear heated seats



## GermpsE (Jun 13, 2021)

i got "new" facelift e61 with rear heated seats. The problem is that the heated seats wont work. If i try to turn heating on nothing happens, even the light doesn't turn on. Are there any fuses to check? Can i check somethink using INPA?


----------



## GermpsE (Jun 13, 2021)

anyone? Maybe fuses? Can't find which fuses could be.


----------

